# 25-06 improved, any one have any experience?



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

recently had my 25-06 aikley improved, now im looking for some reloading data that has been used in the field... not just from a book.
Does anyone here have any experience with this..
the gun is my favorite coyote killer, so i like the 90-110 gr selections of bullets...
i really want to see 3500 fps though, and maintain the accuracy i have now(1" all day).

ive read a lot about it, and seen some charts, now i want to hear it from the horses mouth.

Jcollins,
ME


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

My dad called nosler and got a load from them. Don't quote me but i think they are 85 grain nosler silver tips, but they are red. Im not sure how much powder is behind them, but they are pushing 4000fps. They are the best shooting rounds he has found out of that gun. 2 in groups at 300. They are a performer. I can get the exact specs if you are interested.

He shot a goat at 300 yards with that round and it did more damage than my 130 grain silver tips, due to velocity and size of bullet.


----------

